# Something Ate the Babies from my Pregnant Guppy D:



## wishfull (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi my Guppy has been pregnant for awhile now and I noticed her boxing off so I put her in a mini float breeder box so that she won't eat the babies. 2 days later nothing happened so I put with the others (still boxed off but I noticed her gravies spot becomming lighter and she seemed stressed). 

Next morning (this morning) I noticed some raised scales thinking it was dropsy immediately put her in a separated container. On closer inspection: yes there was raised scales, around an open wound!! It's on one side and looks like around the area where the Gravid spot would be? Also she's still boxy but not as much as before.


----------



## spkehl (Oct 11, 2010)

She could have miscarried. I have noticed that sometimes the stress of moving to the breeder box can cause that.


----------

